# Backdoor.win32.rbot.gfj virus HELP!!!



## MrIDEMan (Nov 16, 2007)

I just found out I have the Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.gfj virus that is really in my computer good!!! My virus software won't even touch it.
How can I get this virus out of my computer?
Please HELP!!!
Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

